# how to take a Jubilee bracelet off



## Primaxuk (Dec 1, 2017)

how to take a Jubilee bracelet off

Help the end links are very tight how to do take it off, please


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Primaxuk said:


> how to take a Jubilee bracelet off
> 
> Help the end links are very tight how to do take it off, please


 Depends what watch and what jubilee. Are you using a proper springbar tool?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Primaxuk Is it a Seiko jubilee bracelet?


----------



## Primaxuk (Dec 1, 2017)

@it'salivejim Hi Thanks no it's a Rolex date 15200 Jubilee bracelet it's really tight on the lugs

Thanks in advance

@JoT Hi Thanks no it's a Rolex date 15200 Jubilee bracelet it's really tight on the lugs

Thanks in advance


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Primaxuk From memory the 15200 has drilled lugs so you should be able to release the spring bars by using the "spike" on a Bergeon spring bar tool, the method I use is to release one end of the spring bar by gently pushing the spike into the lug hole while at the same time applying some pressure on the endpiece away from the case with thumb and forefinger, then do the other side without releasing the pressure of thumb and forefinger and you should be able to slide the endpiece out.


----------



## Primaxuk (Dec 1, 2017)

@JoT Hi Mate thanks but is 1996 Rolex date 34mm watch with no holes on the outer lugs.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

As JoT says, you need the Bergeon 6767f tool and insert it into the gaps on the end links:


----------



## Primaxuk (Dec 1, 2017)

@it'salivejim Hi mate thanks buts different than that there nowhere to put the bar in I will try to upload a picture of it

thanks in advance


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Primaxuk said:


> @it'salivejim Hi mate thanks buts different than that there nowhere to put the bar in I will try to upload a picture of it
> 
> thanks in advance


 Sounds like someone has fitted the wrong bracelet, or at least the wrong end links.

I recently bought a Fortis bracelet for my Spacematic Pilot but they sent end links for the B-42 with it. The B-42 has drilled lugs, the Spacematic doesn't. Before I realised the mistake it was too late and the end links were fitted, with no way of getting them out except a small flat-head screwdriver, plenty of swearing and two mashed springbars.


----------



## Primaxuk (Dec 1, 2017)

@it'salivejim @Primaxuk

@it'salivejim Hi mate if you check out picture no. 10 that is the same as this one

https://www.chrono24.co.uk/dealer-area/offer/offer-detail.htm?id=9075368

Kind Regards

Peter


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Is that your actual watch? I would send it back. I'm no expert on Rolex bracelet reference numbers but your end links should be fitted to drilled lug cases only.

Your watch should have these (this is also a 15200 Date from 1996):










The problem you have is these are not solid links so will bend easily when you start digging the screwdriver in.

The watch and bracelet are not how Rolex would have originally sold it.


----------



## Primaxuk (Dec 1, 2017)

@it'salivejim ok thanks


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Primaxuk Yes I agree that is the bracelet, or at least end pieces, for the drilled lugs model, I am afraid the only way they will come off is by bending the end pieces to try and get to the spring bars


----------



## Primaxuk (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

watchnut100 said:


> A small screwdriver normally does the trick.


 The last post before you added your insightful advice was September 2018? You wouldn't be trying to speed post your way to the Classifieds with useless nothings added to long dead threads, would you?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> You﻿﻿ wouldn't be trying to speed post your way to ﻿the Classifieds with useless nothings added to ﻿long dead threads, would you?﻿﻿


 Could be a buyer for your Tiger Concepts. :baby:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> Could be a buyer for your Tiger Concepts. :baby:


 I suspect he's a seller rather than a buyer, more's the pity. Why don't you buy it?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> Why﻿﻿ don't ﻿you buy﻿ ﻿it﻿?﻿


 Because I don't want to. :thumbsup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> Because I don't want to. :thumbsup:


 I think it would suit you, you know, a bit agricultural :wink:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> I think it would suit you, you know, a bit agricultural :wink:


 Could swap for a turnip.










(Disclaimer. Actual turnip received may differ from one pictured).


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

watchnut100 said:


> A small screwdriver normally does the trick.


If you want to damage the spring bar shoulders. A proper spring bar tool is preferred.

Also: I suspect speed posting as well. If you read the thread you'll see your advice is non sequitur.


Primaxuk said:


> https://www.chrono24.co.uk/dealer-area/offer/offer-detail.htm?id=9075368


Ouch. Someone bungled that job.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> I suspect he's a seller rather than a buyer﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿,


 humble pie eaten. :sadwalk:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> I suspect he's a seller rather than a buyer, more's the pity.


 I thought you were sharp. :laughing2dw:

Sales section.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> I thought you were sharp. :laughing2dw:
> 
> Sales section.


 I knew it :laugh:

Oh well, people can make up their own mind but I wouldn't trust him as far as I could throw him. Smells like a chancer to me


----------

